# MiniTaurus & Horizontal card cut



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Heippa vaan B)

This was done after vertical card cut shot.

Sorry, my camera position was a bit wrong.


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

Clean as a whistle, another outstanding shot and a joy to watch (and hear lol)


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

Who are you? A jötunn?


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

You are definitely a talented slingshot shooter great video


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

great shooting, as usual.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Okay so now I'm thinking about changing the Mini Taurus name to "Ginsu"... because that was a real sharp cut!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

That card didn’t stand a chance!! Just smoked it. Nice shootin buddy


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

AKA Forgotten said:


> Clean as a whistle, another outstanding shot and a joy to watch (and hear lol)


Thanks man B)


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Ordo said:


> Who are you? A jötunn?


 :rofl:

Perhaps...


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Tag said:


> You are definitely a talented slingshot shooter great video


Thanks Tag 

I'm not sure about talented, but very stubborn might be closer.


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Bill Hays said:


> Okay so now I'm thinking about changing the Mini Taurus name to "Ginsu"... because that was a real sharp cut!


 B)

Today after work some longer distance shooting, 21-29 m.


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Ibojoe said:


> That card didn't stand a chance!! Just smoked it. Nice shootin buddy


Thank You very much Ibojoe :thumbsup:


----------



## ol'school42 (Feb 13, 2016)

Beautiful shot, samurai-like form... no big surprise, seeing the dude is from Finland, where the finest shots in the world come from.

Now. I've been absent for about two years (spinal surgery & other medical issues) and thought I had everything Bill Hays had to offer in polycarbonate, and like the Scorpion, which looks a bit like that Taurus but I don't have bit mitts... my favorite is the Top Shot,of which I have two, each banded differently (to make a long harangue brief, WHERE DOES ONE FIND A MINI-TAURUS!

Checked out the Pocket Predator site & didn't find it.

Thanks.


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

ol'school42 said:


> Beautiful shot, samurai-like form... no big surprise, seeing the dude is from Finland, where the finest shots in the world come from.
> 
> Now. I've been absent for about two years (spinal surgery & other medical issues) and thought I had everything Bill Hays had to offer in polycarbonate, and like the Scorpion, which looks a bit like that Taurus but I don't have bit mitts... my favorite is the Top Shot,of which I have two, each banded differently (to make a long harangue brief, WHERE DOES ONE FIND A MINI-TAURUS!
> 
> ...


Thanks ol'schooll42 B)

Should be out after couple months

https://slingshotforum.com/topic/115446-mini-taurus/


----------

